# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  Xiaomi تُصدر تحديث Android 11 التجريبي للهاتفين Xiaomi Mi 10 و Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro

## mohamed73

قبل أقل من أسبوع، وعدتنا شركة Xiaomi بإصدار تحديث Android 11 التجريبي  للهاتفين Xiaomi Mi 10 و Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro، واليوم أوفت الشركة الصينية  بوعدها أخيرًا. ومن المفترض أن يحصل الهاتف Poco F2 Pro على هذا التحديث  التجريبي كذلك، ولكن لم يتم إصدار تحديث Android 11 التجريبي لهذا الأخير  حتى الآن. 
 لذلك، إذا كنت تملك Xiaomi Mi 10 و Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro ولا تمانع  المخاطرة، فتوجه إلى منتديات Xiaomi Mi Forums لتحميل ما أنت بحاجة إليه.  يمكنك إيجاد المحادثة الخاصة بالهاتف Xiaomi Mi 10 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، والمحادثة الخاصة بالهاتف Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
 على عكس النسخة التجريبية العامة الأولى من نظام Android 11 التي  أطلقتها شركة جوجل قبل يومين بعد مجموعة من إصدارات المطورين السابقة، يبدو  أن تحديث Android 11 التجريبي للهاتفين Xiaomi Mi 10 و Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro يُعتبر أقل ملاءمة للإستخدام اليومي. الشركة نفسها أشارت إلى بعض المشاكل الموجودة في هذا التحديث التجريبي. 
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك، هناك أيضًا بعض المشاكل على مستوى إستقرار  النظام، وبعض التطبيقات التي لا تعمل كما هو متوقع، وسيتم مسح جميع بياناتك  أثناء تثبيت Android 11 التجريبي. دعونًا، لا ننسى إمكانية تعرض هاتفك  للتلف لأن عملية التثبيت ليست سلسة مثل تثبيت الإصدار التجريبي الأول من  جوجل على هواتف Google Pixel المؤهلة. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

